# woodturning tools



## eddykinn (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone familiar with the brand name "Simmonds" for turning tools?
What would be a good starter brand for a new woodturner.
I have a midi-lathe to begin turning out pens, etc. 
I have seen some used tools on E-Bay, seem to be decent priced.
One brand was Craftsman used set, think this is okay? thanks ed:boat:


----------



## Lilty (Dec 20, 2006)

Never herd of Simmonds, but I do have a set of craftsman HSS tool and have no complaints.

Lilty


----------



## Dave (PacNW) (Apr 19, 2009)

*Starter TOOLS!*

Penn State Industries are a good source for "Starter Tools" They are a very good price and not bad quality.:yes:


----------



## eddykinn (Jan 4, 2010)

thank you for the help. ed:smile:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

I have a starter set of Craftsman tools that have served me pretty well. Another option would be for a set from Harbor Freight if you have one near you. You won't have to invest a ton of money into them and they will good to start with while you are learning to sharpen them correctly. Then you can begin to purchase the individual pieces that you want to upgrade as time goes on. 

John


----------



## eddykinn (Jan 4, 2010)

thank you all for your help. ed


----------



## thekctermite (Dec 23, 2007)

Another vote for Penn State Industries' "Benjamin's Best" line of economy turning tools. They're of great quality for the price. 

Never heard of Simmonds.

Suggestion: Don't buy a set of tools. Buy individual tools as you need them. For instance, most sets come with a skew, but using a skew takes a more advanced skill level...You can easily live without it. For turning pens you can get by pretty well with a spindle gouge and a roughing gouge. A scraper or two can come in pretty handy. Used tools are fine but remember than turning tools have a limited amount of "life" in them...Sharpen them enough times and they eventually don't have enough steel to sharpen.

I'd spend the real money on a means of sharpening your tools. Even the best tools are useless after an hour of turning if you can't properly sharpen them. Heck, they aren't even sold sharp and ready to use. For this you need either an 8" bench grinder with a friable wheel and some sort of jig (Wolverine, PSI, home-made)...Or something along the lines of a Tormek. As a newbie turner you'll soon be frustrated to the point of quitting if you aren't able to get your tools properly sharpened. Your best bet is to find an experienced turner in your area and spend a few hours with them in their shop watching, learning and taking notes.

You'll see a lot of turners saying that the lathe itself is one of the more insignificant investments you'll make when it comes to woodturning. Add up the chucks, mandrels, tools, sharpening, sanding, glue, protective equipment and other necessities and it'll quickly add up to a heck of a lot more than a good midi lathe.


----------



## mike s (Dec 26, 2010)

i started with buying a cheap set of bad quality turning tools (at the time i didnt know much about the tools i was buying)
i consisted of:
a roughing gouge
a half inch spindle gouge
a 3/8 inch spindle gouge
a parting tool
a 1 inch skew
a half inch skew
a point tool
a round nose scraper

before long i got a catch and an inch of the 3/8 spindle gouge's tip broke off (horrible quality steel, holds an edge for about 2 cuts).... i stopped using the spindle gouges and tried to make do with the small selection of tools that remained and when i started bowl turning i got a record power 3/8" deep fluted bowl gouge. i then realised that i needed a good quality spindle gouge so i bought a 1/4" crown spindle gouge, when experimenting with the new tool i discovered that it was not big enough and vibrated too much. i then bough a 3/8" crown spindle gouge and it works perfectly.
i seem to get by ok with a 3/8" spindle gouge, a 3/8" bowl gouge, a homemade super thin parting tool and a selection of homemade scrapers. in the future i will buy a 1" oval skew and teach myself to use it... but right now i dont think i have the nerves to cope with the inevitable catches that comes with the skew chisel.

my advise; dont buy cheap tools, you get what you pay for


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

I have the Harbor Freight set and I also have 3 of the Benjamin's Best bowl gouges, they are all good and they are so similar that I wonder if the HF and the BB tools roll out of the same factory.:confused1:


----------



## ronjboucher (Jun 28, 2010)

eddykinn said:


> Anyone familiar with the brand name "Simmonds" for turning tools?
> What would be a good starter brand for a new woodturner.
> I have a midi-lathe to begin turning out pens, etc.
> I have seen some used tools on E-Bay, seem to be decent priced.
> One brand was Craftsman used set, think this is okay? thanks ed:boat:


ED, I hope by answering your question I will save you a bunch of monies. The secret to good cutters is the HSS (high speed steel). The reason people swear by there brand is the heat treat of the steel. Craftman was classified as one of the worse for temper,HF was in the middlle of the group, Sorby the best of the best. Now for the saving, you should buy (one set) of cutters (HF) 2 reason, the price and you get to learn and practice sharpening. After that by individual cutter, not sets. You may want to look at EWT cutters the latest and greatest in woodturner cutters. Ron Marietta GA.


----------

